# Question on Gloss Varnish/'Ardcoat



## rVctn_Khaiyn

Just a question regarding the Games Workshop gloss varnish (I think it's called 'Ardcoat or something simular?). 

I have some metal models that I'll be painting up sooner or later, and I was just wondering if this stuff would help to keep the paint from being scratched, chipped etc. 

Also, can anyone tell me what it looks like on a model? Can you tell that it's there (does it make the model glossy/shiny?), or is it transparent? Thanks.


----------



## CATzeentch

it helps with the chipping, but from what i've seen it's pretty glossy.(looks like sea men when in the little paint jug)


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn

Thanks for the speedy reply. :biggrin:

Mmm, I was hoping it wouldn't be glossy. I think that it would take some of the realism away from the models. Since I'm painting Kasrkin, I don't really want them to look like they've got some wierd sheen on their armour. 

At least on an alien-ish model it would just look as though they're particularly slimy or something.

EDIT: Oh, and you said 'in the little paint jug' is it possible to get spray cans of it?


----------



## CATzeentch

well again, i have only seen it on not so well painted models. Wait for some more experienced painters to show up and lend their opinion about it, as i personally havn't used it.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn

Alright, well thanks for your help. 

I'd really appreciate a comment from someone who has used the stuff as well.


----------



## Bloodhound

Uhm, If you use the 'Ardcoat, you still have to water it down like a normal paint and it will have some amount of sheen to it depending on the amount of water you mixed.
I usually apply some varnish after the base coat of any one colour to keep it solid and protected.

You can also buy a spray called Purity Seal. It's basically the same but you can't control it's texture and sheen (You can't add wated to the can). It's mainly to protect the model after it's been painted. It has less shine than unwatered 'ardcoat though (unless you apply too much). Just a little sprinkle should do the job.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn

bloodhound said:


> Uhm, If you use the 'Ardcoat, you still have to water it down like a normal paint and it will have some amount of sheen to it depending on the amount of water you mixed.
> I usually apply some varnish after the base coat of any one colour to keep it solid and protected.
> 
> You can also buy a spray called Purity Seal. It's basically the same but you can't control it's texture and sheen (You can't add wated to the can). It's mainly to protect the model after it's been painted. It has less shine than unwatered 'ardcoat though (unless you apply too much). Just a little sprinkle should do the job.


Thanks, I'll keep my eye out for Purity Seal, or if needs be, I'll buy the 'Ardcoat and probably steal your technique of applying a coat after each colour; which I'm assuming cuts down on the glossy looks anyway.


----------



## bl0203

Testers Dull Coat comes in a spray can, IMO its the best out there especially for realistic looking models. Give it two thin coats and you'll be good to go. You can find it at most Military Model Stores.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn

bl0203 said:


> Testers Dull Coat comes in a spray can, IMO its the best out there especially for realistic looking models. Give it two thin coats and you'll be good to go. You can find it at most Military Model Stores.


Thanks for the tip, and that won't leave a glossy finish on the model?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Not at all. It works as advertised by giving your mini a protective layer and dulling down the shine a fair bit too. I have been using it for years and it is FAR cheaper than the GW stuff.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn

The Wraithlord said:


> Not at all. It works as advertised by giving your mini a protective layer and dulling down the shine a fair bit too. I have been using it for years and it is FAR cheaper than the GW stuff.


Excellent, thanks very much. Now I've just gotta track it down, I don't know of any Military Model Stores here apart from the place that sells GW products, but I'll ask around for 'Testers Dull Coat'.

Thanks to everyone who helped out, that seems to be the crux of the issue solved right there. :biggrin:

EDIT: Just before I leave everyone alone, is it just sprayed/applied on the finished model? Or do you do it in stages?


----------



## cccp

ardcoat leaves a model with a horrible shine. i wouldnt recomment it to anyone. however i find the best thing to do is to give a model one coat of ardcoat, and then one coat of a matt varnish. that way you get the best protection but no tacky shine.

it also saves a lot of pissing about with coating after every colour or watering down and all that.


----------



## mgtymouze

If you can't find testor's Dull Coat, you might try something from your local hardware store. I have used Krylon Matte Finish with good results when I have been too lazy to drive an hour to get more dull coat. Then again I have never used the spray can version of dull coat just the kind I put through the old airbrush. If you do do pick up something from the hardware store though avoid gloss (of course) or satin.


----------



## Bloodhound

OR, you could mix in some 'Ardcoat into your last few highlights and that'll protect it without being shiney.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn

I think I'll see if I can locate some of this Dull Coat first, I've looked at a couple of other sites, and most people seem quite pleased with it. As long as it protects and doesn't leave a glossy finish, I couldn't be happier. If I can't find any, I have a lot of other options here, so thank you to everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## cccp

from what people have said it seems to be a good varnish. good luck to ye!


----------



## jinxer

sorry to revive a dead thread especially on my first post but is the Testors Dull Coat the same as the GW Matte Finish?

are there any pictures on-line anywhere showing how each type of finish/varnish looks after application?


----------



## Pandawithissues...

If people could post pics of models with a variety of finishes, that would be fairly helpful.

If i'm looking for something VERY shiney, I take it citadel Ardcoat is a good idea?


----------



## Otep

from what i've seen 'ardcoat leaves an uber shine... i've seen it used well as spit//slober on a tyranid 'fex 

again, it also depends on what you plan on using it for... besides the fact it's expensive as sin


----------



## imperialdudes

I put 'ardcoat mixed in my final layer of paint


----------



## Anphicar

The Games Workshop Matte Finish (that cheap stuff Wraith mentioned) is not glossy, it is flat--or matte--and it works well enough.

I too, use Testors DullCote, and its great stuff. (Also matte, flat.)

_'Ardcoat_ is your standard _glossy_ varnish. Nice sometimes on gems, power weapons perhaps.


----------

